# AT&T DSL - Red DSL light at setup - What's wrong?



## zeth06 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all,

Got a problem. Signed up for AT&T's Uverse package. Hooked the DSL modem up as instructions manual showed, but the DSL light shows red. Internet and activity lights are blank. Power and ethernet lights show green. I have two phone ports. One is orange colored and shows a "D2" figure next to it. The other one is plain. Tried plugging/unplugging from both. No luck. Called AT&T, I have a technician coming over tomorrow between 4-9pm. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Will I be charged? Customer service rep said I probably won't be.


Also, my e-mail doesn't show the $24.95 promotional price for 6mbps. It shows that there's a recurring charge for $40. Is this normal?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you run the CD that AT&T includes with your modem? Unfortunately, you need to go through the wizards on that disk to activate your DSL. I say "unfortunately", because it also installs a bunch of garbage that you don't need. 

Talk to them about the billing. What they might tell you is that the promo price does not include the cost of the equipment and taxes and...


----------

